

Extreme Design - abraham
http://24ways.org/2010/extreme-design

======
wccrawford
Sounds like a pretty cool adventure. I'm impressed that it went so well. I've
never been on a team of more than about 3 people that didn't include someone
who overcomplicated everything and slowed everyone down to the point that
everything took 10x as long as it should have.

